# hatton gets destoyed



## Mvskokee (May 2, 2009)

who watch it. pac man killed ricky hatton (boxing) my boy is pound for pound greatest


----------



## BOOZER (May 2, 2009)

i did but thought it would have been longer. hatton just kept his left down even when pac was poundin the right and got lost from there with a left! -ouch- hatton lost all future rewards!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 2, 2009)

pac was my pick to win he is my fighter. pacs speed was also a prob. and hatton wouldnt move his head at all he just stood there


----------



## Jer723 (May 3, 2009)

yea pac man is my boy! i didnt get to watch it yet ill prob. watch it on hbo this weekend, how long did it even go, i knew pac was gonna demolish him, did hatton have that horrible music in the back during the fight again! lol.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 3, 2009)

hattons fans were all over the place. it only went two rounds and if the first had been longer it would have been over then. hatton only landed like 18 punches. it was one of the nastiest knockouts ever


----------



## jmiles50 (May 3, 2009)

What a fight! Pacman's got fire behind those fists!!!!


----------

